# I Found #'s For Davis Dayton



## Randy H. (May 1, 2021)

I found the #'s for the Davis Dayton can anyone decipher it 
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2021)

The seat remnant and chain lead me to believe a little earlier than I originally thought. 1912ish? @hoofhearted @Goldenindian what ye fellas go to say about this relic? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2021)

The guys that can answer your question have devoted a tremendous amount of time and effort into this thread.
I encourage you to read it cover to cover, and then, feel free to post any questions or misunderstandings for further debate.
It’s fun and interesting, and you may learn more about your bike, than just what those serial numbers mean.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 1, 2021)

Continuing from a previous thread,








						Looking For Info On This Dayton Bicycle | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Good Evening,  Thank you in advance for any info you can tell me about this Dayton Bicycle I just picked up.  I couldn't find any # on the bottom (look to picture) & above badge there appears to be a missing badge name or wording  Can anyone help?




					thecabe.com
				



with more pictures. 

The five-digit 75,000-series serial sequence number is much lower (earlier?) than my presumed 1913 Davis-built diamond-frame with a six-digit serial number in the lower 190,000-series.


----------



## Randy H. (May 1, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1402368
> The guys that can answer your question have devoted a tremendous amount of time and effort into this thread.
> I encourage you to read it cover to cover, and then, feel free to post any questions or misunderstandings for further debate.
> It’s fun and interesting, and you may learn more about your bike, than just what those serial numbers mean.



Ty for that info .... Someone said there was a section but im new to this & couldn't find it


----------



## JO BO (May 1, 2021)

If we work backwards from this  chart.....1907 Roadster?


----------



## cyclingday (May 1, 2021)

Glad to be of some help, anywhere I can.
Your bike is an interesting one, and should be added to that informational thread.
One of the problems we have here on the Cabe, is that there are snippets of good info all over the place.
So although those all encompassing threads tend to bounce around within themselves, at least they do become the basic repository for all things dealing with that brand, type, model of bicycle.
Good stuff comes and goes, so it’s great to have a place to put it, even if the visit to the site is brief.
Many people down the road will benefit from those that came before.
What stands out to me most about your bike, is the lack of a seat post binder bolt.
Your bike used an internal seat post wedge to fasten the saddle height adjustment.
I don’t know, if that is unusual for a Davis made frame, but it does seem to be a key feature in dating the model/year of your bike.
It appears to be a 1917 model based on the two digits above the serial number, but I’m sure that leaves a lot to interpretation,
So, have fun looking through the Davis made thread.
I’m sure you will end up having more questions than answers when your done.
Don’t worry, that isn’t unusual.
We all do.
That’s why we’re still here.
There is much to learn about these old American bicycle manufacturers.
Enjoy!


----------



## MEW1359 (May 1, 2021)

Go to thread “Antique Bicycles Pre - 1933” then click on the Davis bike thread. In that thread there is 81 pages of valuable information. On pages 46 & 50 a person states “badge screws indicate 1913 and earlier.” You showed your head badge earlier...... on page 55 of the Davis thread there is a picture of a track racer head badge. Take a look at that and read the info, and compare it to yours.


----------



## Randy H. (May 1, 2021)

MEW1359 said:


> Go to thread “Antique Bicycles Pre - 1933” then click on the Davis bike thread. In that thread there is 81 pages of valuable information. On pages 46 & 50 a person states “badge screws indicate 1913 and earlier.” You showed your head badge earlier...... on page 55 of the Davis thread there is a picture of a track racer head badge. Take a look at that and read the info, and compare it to yours.



Ty I'll check it out


----------



## Randy H. (May 1, 2021)

JO BO said:


> If we work backwards from this  chart.....1907 Roadster?
> 
> View attachment 1402493



Interesting thank you 
My next question is what was the first year roadsters?


----------



## MEW1359 (May 1, 2021)

I think Davis Sewing Machine Company moved from New York to Dayton in 1892, and “started” the changeover to bicycles. Lots of history about this in that 81 page thread. Not sure when they started making their racers.


----------



## MEW1359 (May 1, 2021)

.....roadsters


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 1, 2021)

Randy H. said:


> Interesting thank you
> My next question is what was the first year roadsters?



Roadster would have been made from year one.


----------



## Goldenindian (May 1, 2021)

It’s possible it’s a model 170 Dayton roadster .....which would be 1920....just my two cents (guess). The (1) is possibly not stamped. Cool find thanks for sharing.


----------



## JO BO (May 1, 2021)

I'm still leaning 1907 because of seat design and other features eg. chain style. doesn't appear to have pinched stays, frame bulkiness etc. It also seems teens stuff  always have a 6 digit serial number also where this bike has only 5


----------



## JO BO (May 1, 2021)

Here is my 1920 Dayton(on left) notice pinched stays, lighter frame style, 6 digit serial ,front fork design,newer font style on numbers etc...


----------

